# Special thread for crypto naysayers..



## trog100 (Feb 3, 2018)

some have real concerns others are just pissed of at the price of graphics cards.. 

trog


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2018)

This thread is like somebody came to your house and poured gasoline all over your carpet and now he's just waiting for his friends to arrive, all smoking cigarettes..


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 3, 2018)

trog100 said:


> some have real concerns others are just pissed of at the price of graphics cards



And both need to find something more important to debate.


----------

